# Nice Marneus Calgar to Grey Knights Grand Master conversion



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think its a good use of a great model. And a good conversion at that, its not mine sadly


----------



## Abyss (Jul 18, 2008)

Its good conversion I like how hes standing, but the power armoured head just seems kind of out of place imo.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, the head bothers me a bit, other than that, it's a great conversion.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

ooo great conversion! i really like it!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Honestly, I reckon the head only stands out because it's obviousl seperate due to a different material. Let a good painter get ahold of that and I reckon you'll be shown hwo well the whole thing works. I think. I dunno. Someone paint it goddamn it!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

beenburned said:


> Honestly, I reckon the head only stands out because it's obviousl seperate due to a different material. Let a good painter get ahold of that and I reckon you'll be shown hwo well the whole thing works. I think. I dunno. Someone paint it goddamn it!


Lol, its off the internet, I could attempt this conversion


----------



## jjmon3y (Jul 14, 2008)

I would just chop off the neck on that head and it will blend perfectly then its good to go


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the head is all wrong the neck needs covering other than that pretty cool.


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

Something about it irks me. I don't like the head or the way he's holding his Nemesis Force Weapon, just really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the head pisses me off...toss a green stuff gorget in there and I think it'd be awesome.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

It's really not that bad.... I'd probably have picked a different GK termie arm with the halberd force weapon, the commander one with all the purity seals on it. That would have gone better with it. As for the helmet, it's not all that bad, I think it's just at a bad angle. If it were seated a little lower and angled downward just a bit it would be a more natural pose. A sculpted gorget, a small one, would probably help blend it in to the figure.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good except for the neck. The head is in the correct position, but the neck should be arched slightly to bring it in line with the head, or a gorget would have solved the problem as Loyalist42 said.


----------

